# Trapped Gas



## Guest (Sep 3, 2001)

The last 2 moths I posted a few things about my gas problem, how much and how loud and long my farts are.I went to France last month for a vacation. The 3 weeks after this trip I had terrible problems because I couldn't fart!! I had so much gas but I wasn't able to pass wind. I had so much pain. I tried taking hot baths or taking walks outside but this only helped a little.Does anyone know how this can happen?? I mean, I never had problems to pass gas.Does anyone know how to pass wind when you've trapped gas?? The hoth baths and walking outside didn't work that much.The last week I've been okay but I'm afraid it will return so I like to know how other people on this board handle with trapped gas.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you ever eventually pass gas that relieved the symptoms?You can have spasms, pain, bloating, distension, without any gas being trapped.Typically if it is actually trapped gas it eventually passes and then you get relief. Massage of the abdomen going up the right across the top of the abdomen just under the diaphram and then down the left can help to move gas along.For spasms with or without gas peppermint is often helpful in a pinch if you do not have antispasmodics prescribed by a doctor. Either tea or capsules, or candies that are made with real peppermint oil (for instance peppermint altoids).K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you ever eventually pass gas that relieved the symptoms?You can have spasms, pain, bloating, distension, without any gas being trapped.Typically if it is actually trapped gas it eventually passes and then you get relief. Massage of the abdomen going up the right across the top of the abdomen just under the diaphram and then down the left can help to move gas along.For spasms with or without gas peppermint is often helpful in a pinch if you do not have antispasmodics prescribed by a doctor. Either tea or capsules, or candies that are made with real peppermint oil (for instance peppermint altoids).K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2001)

Thanks for the advice!! I tried this a few times but it's very painfull to me. If this massage helps all the time I've no problem with the pain but it helped me just once. I must say I got rid of a lot of gas the time the massage worked and it felt like a relief.Other times I got rid of a little gas and the pain stayed.Maybe I do something wrong with this massage but if I'm not, does anyone have other tricks to get rid of trapped gas??I only have one thing to say to all the people on this board.A lot of people have a problem with farting (in front of their husbands for example) but now I've had this terrible trapped gas I feel 'lucky' that I'm able to fart most of the time!!So if you have to fart, think about the people on this board with trapped gas. Maybe it's a little easier for you to let it out.Maybe it's nonsense (my farts are most of the time odorless) but I only try to help people to feel less embarrassed about their gas problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2001)

Thanks for the advice!! I tried this a few times but it's very painfull to me. If this massage helps all the time I've no problem with the pain but it helped me just once. I must say I got rid of a lot of gas the time the massage worked and it felt like a relief.Other times I got rid of a little gas and the pain stayed.Maybe I do something wrong with this massage but if I'm not, does anyone have other tricks to get rid of trapped gas??I only have one thing to say to all the people on this board.A lot of people have a problem with farting (in front of their husbands for example) but now I've had this terrible trapped gas I feel 'lucky' that I'm able to fart most of the time!!So if you have to fart, think about the people on this board with trapped gas. Maybe it's a little easier for you to let it out.Maybe it's nonsense (my farts are most of the time odorless) but I only try to help people to feel less embarrassed about their gas problem.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Other times I got rid of a little gas and the pain stayed.


If you don't pass gas, then you do *not* gas. So in this instance, you probably didn't have much gas.What happens to the gas output if you don't eat for a long while (e.g, couple of days).------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Other times I got rid of a little gas and the pain stayed.


If you don't pass gas, then you do *not* gas. So in this instance, you probably didn't have much gas.What happens to the gas output if you don't eat for a long while (e.g, couple of days).------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2001)

I too suffer from gas so painful that I wanna die, or think that I am going to. What helps me is this: heating pad to the affected area of the abodomen, instead of the hot bath. This is what we used to do for abdominal gas in the old days at the hospital...actually we used to use heat lamps to the abdomen, and infact I think they still use them.A cup of hot tea works too for me.Good luck.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2001)

I too suffer from gas so painful that I wanna die, or think that I am going to. What helps me is this: heating pad to the affected area of the abodomen, instead of the hot bath. This is what we used to do for abdominal gas in the old days at the hospital...actually we used to use heat lamps to the abdomen, and infact I think they still use them.A cup of hot tea works too for me.Good luck.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

The heating pad works well for me too, but my problem is this--I can't stay attached to a heating pad 24/7. I have pain (I am assuming that it is from gas???) under my right rib cage almost constantly and the only thing that helps is the heating pad. Well, I have to work and can't carry my pad around with me all day. When I'm at home, I am "Permenantly attached" to the heating pad. I have one in every room. Any other suggestions for help with gas pain?


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

The heating pad works well for me too, but my problem is this--I can't stay attached to a heating pad 24/7. I have pain (I am assuming that it is from gas???) under my right rib cage almost constantly and the only thing that helps is the heating pad. Well, I have to work and can't carry my pad around with me all day. When I'm at home, I am "Permenantly attached" to the heating pad. I have one in every room. Any other suggestions for help with gas pain?


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

For menstrual cramps I used to use a Gatorade bottle full of hot, hot water when a heating pad wasn't available. Here's what I used to do for bad gas: lay down flat and put my knees up by my chest and hold them until I started to pass the gas. I once did that for nearly an hour before I got it all out. I felt a little stupid considering I was doing it in bed with my g/f right next to me but it hurt so bad I didn't care, and I felt sooooooo much better when it finally started coming out.[This message has been edited by WD40 (edited 09-03-2001).]


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

For menstrual cramps I used to use a Gatorade bottle full of hot, hot water when a heating pad wasn't available. Here's what I used to do for bad gas: lay down flat and put my knees up by my chest and hold them until I started to pass the gas. I once did that for nearly an hour before I got it all out. I felt a little stupid considering I was doing it in bed with my g/f right next to me but it hurt so bad I didn't care, and I felt sooooooo much better when it finally started coming out.[This message has been edited by WD40 (edited 09-03-2001).]


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I have suffered from horribly painful trapped gas as well. I tried everything like exercise and chamomile or peppermint tea, but none of this helped. I did find something that totally helped. It is prescription medicine known as as "anti-spasmodic." My doctor explained to me that the gas is trapped by spasms. This medicine stops the spasms, allowing the gas to pass. There are several anti-spasmodic medicines (also known as anti-cholinergics). Some of them are Librax, Bentyl, and Levsin. Within an hour of me taking this medicine, I am able to fart again. Relief! Please ask your doctor for one of these and you will be able to fart out all your trapped gas.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I have suffered from horribly painful trapped gas as well. I tried everything like exercise and chamomile or peppermint tea, but none of this helped. I did find something that totally helped. It is prescription medicine known as as "anti-spasmodic." My doctor explained to me that the gas is trapped by spasms. This medicine stops the spasms, allowing the gas to pass. There are several anti-spasmodic medicines (also known as anti-cholinergics). Some of them are Librax, Bentyl, and Levsin. Within an hour of me taking this medicine, I am able to fart again. Relief! Please ask your doctor for one of these and you will be able to fart out all your trapped gas.Stacey


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Jennifer L's gas-ersize (from the Canadian Crohn's Disease Message Board) always works for me. Here is what you do:1) Get down on your hands and knees [preferrably in the bathroom if you have companyLOL].2) Lower your head, down to the floor, with your butt pointed as far up as you can. [theidea here is you want to create as much of a downward slope with your body as you can].Stay in this position for the count of 20.3) Then sit up, on your legs, and straighten your body, sitting upright. Keep this position forthe count of 20.4) Then repeat steps 1-3, again, and again. Until a comfortable amount of gas has beenexpelled!*This exercises should be performed whenever you feel uncomfortable gas. May have to berepeated several time per day.*While doing the exercise, you should hear and feel the gas RUMBLIMG around in yourbowels. If you hear and or feel this, keep it up, it is working!


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Jennifer L's gas-ersize (from the Canadian Crohn's Disease Message Board) always works for me. Here is what you do:1) Get down on your hands and knees [preferrably in the bathroom if you have companyLOL].2) Lower your head, down to the floor, with your butt pointed as far up as you can. [theidea here is you want to create as much of a downward slope with your body as you can].Stay in this position for the count of 20.3) Then sit up, on your legs, and straighten your body, sitting upright. Keep this position forthe count of 20.4) Then repeat steps 1-3, again, and again. Until a comfortable amount of gas has beenexpelled!*This exercises should be performed whenever you feel uncomfortable gas. May have to berepeated several time per day.*While doing the exercise, you should hear and feel the gas RUMBLIMG around in yourbowels. If you hear and or feel this, keep it up, it is working!


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I too have an excellent trapped gas releaving exercise.However, you must be flexible to do it, so if your older I wouldn't recommed it.Lying on your back bring your feet up and into the air, and then over your head so your but is in the air.(I think there is a similar yoga/gymnastics stretch called the candle stick). Anyhow, I'm almost guarenteed a good release out of doing this stretch. Its really just a matter of having the privacy to do it. At desperate times I have done this on a bathroom floor, but I definately prefer my bed!Other tricks are drinking more water (sometimes soluble fiber can plug you up if you don't get enough) Or a heating pad, or warm tea. Even lying on my side sometimes helps.Generally I only get it after eating too much soluble fiber, so I try to avoid it.Hope this helps.Linda


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I too have an excellent trapped gas releaving exercise.However, you must be flexible to do it, so if your older I wouldn't recommed it.Lying on your back bring your feet up and into the air, and then over your head so your but is in the air.(I think there is a similar yoga/gymnastics stretch called the candle stick). Anyhow, I'm almost guarenteed a good release out of doing this stretch. Its really just a matter of having the privacy to do it. At desperate times I have done this on a bathroom floor, but I definately prefer my bed!Other tricks are drinking more water (sometimes soluble fiber can plug you up if you don't get enough) Or a heating pad, or warm tea. Even lying on my side sometimes helps.Generally I only get it after eating too much soluble fiber, so I try to avoid it.Hope this helps.Linda


----------

